

F.D.A. Will Propose New Regulations for E-Cigarettes  - bdehaaff
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/24/health/fda-will-propose-new-regulations-for-e-cigarettes.html?partner=socialflow&smid=tw-nytnational&_r=0

======
sehr
Honestly I think this could be a good thing, I have always been a bit hesitant
to try out local shops' juices because I just don't know what is in them. I
even stick mostly to a certain vendor because their glass containers only
policy make me feel a bit more comfortable.

Obviously everyone is worried about the application process being too
difficult for smaller vendors, but if they handle it similar to how they've
done with craft brewers than I think we'll be okay.

~~~
fallinghawks
I make my own juice with Mt Baker flavorings. Granted, I don't know what's in
the flavorings themselves, but they're all food grade. Nicotine is the sketchy
one -- quality seems to vary from vendor to vendor. Hopefully regulation will
not raise the price significantly -- e-cigs are so much cheaper than analogs
and more so if you do some DIY.

